# ACDSee 8 - dual monitor



## garypoet (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi, i'm using ACDSee Pro 8 with two monitors, and whenever i double click an image to view it - it opens ok in the other monitor but the browser disappears until i close the viewer.

Is there a way to have the viewer and the browser open at the same time on separate monitors?

(Or if not, can anyone recommend a viewer/browser that can?)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I use .. http://www.irfanview.com/
Works great on my Twin monitors.

I hear that the last good ACDSee was version 3


----------



## garypoet (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah - i know of it but never really tried it out.

I'll give it a go and see how it fares!
Cheers


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If Irfanview doesn't fix it then I'd guess you have a card or driver problem.
All you need is the ~1mb Irfanview program .. and not the all plugins.

Most of the complaints I read about ACDSee .. It's become too bloated to be usable.
Maybe this fouls up the display processing also.

A long time ago .. HP told me to replace their camera ACDSee software with the free Irfanview ... 
I've been addicted to it ever since.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

*Noyb* seems to have experience with Irfanview and dual monitors. Perhaps he could be more specific about how to keep the thumbnail view up on one screen while selecting images to the other. I haven't been able to do that and I'm not willing to give up my ability to open from Irfanview thumbs to Photoshop.

My experience with most programs is the same as you are experiencing. Very few programs are set up for dual monitors. If you select an image it opens a new window with the image. You can scroll through the images in a folder with Irfanview the same way you do with ACDSee. But I haven't found a way to get to a thumbnail or anything from the navigator without it opening a window that covers the navigator.

One thing you might try in Irfanview that might also work in ACDSee is to set Irfanview as your default external editor. With Irfanview open in the other pane, you could shift + e or right click and select the external editor. It should open in the other window.

Adobe programs seem to be set up pretty well for dual monitors. Adobe keeps trying to give me the starter version of their Photoshop Album program. I haven't tried it, but you might give that a try unless *Noyb* has a better system for Irfanview. It is free as far as I know: http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopalbum/starter.html If it works like Photoshop you can keep the thumbnail navigator on one screen and open photos on the other.

You might also check your dual monitor software unless you are using straight Windows. My old card came with software that let me open stuff on the other monitor. There is also aftermarket software that will do that. I'm currently using straight Windows so I can't give you specifics. Not sure it will work for what you want to do in any case.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not really sure what you mean by thumbnails or the procedure youre referring to.

I have my picture folders setup to view in XP thumbnails  or make it so if needed.
The only time I use Irfanviews thumbnail browser  Is to see a folder that may have Photoshop psd files in them.

I may open a Photoshop pic in from Irfanviews Thunbnail brower  which opens in Irfanview ..
Then tell Irfanview to open it in Photoshop  my external editor.
Otherwise .. most everything is done in Windows XP

It may not open in the monitor of my choice  but I just drag it where I want it.
Sure glad dragging windows around doesnt scratch up my Monitors  I do a lot of that  

Did I cover it ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Still trying to figure out the problem.
Could the problem be that your running your Windows in a maximized mode ???
I rarely do that.

One problem with dual monitors ....
You can go nuts trying to figure out what you have ... or where you put it.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

> Still trying to figure out the problem.
> Could the problem be that your running your Windows in a maximized mode ???
> I rarely do that.


When he has his file browser open - like thumbnails in Irfanview - he selects an image. The program opens the image and he can no longer see the browser. Even though he has it open in the other screen it still moves the program out of the browser. This is normal behavior for programs that haven't been upgraded to dual monitor. Running the window maximized might be the problem if his version of ACDSee is dual monitor adapted.

Irfanview does fine with separate Irfanview and thumbnail windows open. Click on the thumbnail and it opens in the other screen and the thumbnails stay on the first screen. I hadn't tried it recently as it didn't work that way with my previous dual monitor setup. My best guess is that one of the many Irfanview updates made it useable for dual monitors. Evidently his version of ACDSee isn't set up for dual monitors and it works like many other programs. When he selects from the browser the program moves from browser mode to open the image.

I think what Irfanview was doing before was opening a new window rather than use the one already open in the other screen. And there wasn't nearly the control for setup it has now, so there didn't seem to be a way to change that behavior. I've been using both dual monitors and Irfanview for a decade, so I have no idea when it improved for dual monitors. But it did stop opening additional windows last year without my changing anything in properties.

I like to spread Irfanview thumbs across both screens because I use 150 pixel thumbs. I also like having the navigator pane up. I can't really make decisions with the smaller thumbs and do all my sorting etc with Irfanview. I'm glad *garypoet* asked the question or I might not have ever realized they improved Irfanview. Yours was a good suggestion as I think it will do what he is looking for.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Wonder where garypoet went .. Does he still have a problem ??

Still trying to figure out if we have a graphics card problem ... an ACDSee program problem ..
Or just a plain procedure problem.

HEY *garypoet* .. What do you think ??? .. Is this helping any ???

There's also a Vista Irfanview available .. But you have to read the Irfanview Forum to get it.
Don't know why .. Ifranview 3.99 works great in my Vista boot drive.


----------



## garypoet (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry - my ISP crashed out! Not ignoring you 

After ACDSee i don't really like the separate viewer and browser programs. 

I just realised you can unattach the ACDSee preview pane and put it on a different monitor so that way at least you can browse and view at the same time.
It's not ideal but i prefer it to Irfan view's approach of two separate apps.

Looks like i stirred up some mild interest in the image browser community - such as it it (!)

Cheers guys i i'll also make sure i've got the latest IrfanView and ACDSee is set to bes utilise dual monitors.

ps. i'm forced to use payg dial up while VirginMedia sort out my ADSL line. It's been a week!! Damn them and their lazy staff - damn them to hell i tell you! 

Fond regards ;-)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm a little confused ... Just to clarify ... 
Does Irfanview fix the Dual monitor problem you were having ??

I'm also a little curious ... If Irfanview fixes your dual monitor problem ...
Why would you want to keep and use ACDSee ??


----------



## toonbear (Mar 30, 2007)

garypoet seems like a silly respnse to your problem , but have you thougt of having only 1 VDU and using a KVM switching system? I have 2 PCs but only 1 VDU, I switch between the PCs quite easily , my photo files are on both PCs so I can mess around with them. Just a daft thought.


----------



## garypoet (Apr 30, 2005)

NOYB, while IrfanView does give a solution to the problem i prefer to stick with ACDSee and use the 'preview pane' method i discovered myself. I find ACDSee better - maybe it's just me.

So, yes, i suppose I solved it.

(as for the 2 pc/ 1vdu approach, i need 2 vdu's for graphic editing and so on - but thanks for the thought


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like we've Narrowed the problem down to ACDsee.
Not sure what you mean by Preview pane.

Have you looked into Irfanview's Thumbnail browser Yet ...
... on the off chance this is what you mean.

I have no problem with twin Screens .. and also working between twin Drives.
If Irfanview doesn't have enough editing power .. I tell it to switch to Photoshop.

My second screen is also KVMed to share a second Computer.


----------



## garypoet (Apr 30, 2005)

Alongside the thumbnail browser window within ACDSee you can view a folders tree and a resizable window/ pane to view the current file.

I just made that window full screen and dragged it across to the other monitor.

Not sure if it's a 'solved', but i'm content.

cheers ;-)


----------



## D_E_H0987 (Apr 17, 2007)

I use the older version of ACDSEE it was still downloadable from their site as "ACDSee classic" last time I looked but that was a long time ago. 
You may find the ACDSEE classic on www.tucows.com

Anyway what I do, is make the browser window the whole size of both monitors, then set up acdsee with the preview on the right(the newer versions of ACDSee that I looked at didn't have the right preview, also as someone else said the newer ACDSee versions are overly bloated and just not as good an image viewer as the older versions), then move the edge of the preview window so it just lands on the left monitor(your thumbnails scroll bar will be on the right side of the left monitor if you do this like I do), I have the flolder tree on the left edge of the left monitor, 4 coluums of thumbnails filling the rest of the left monitor and a full "preview" image on the right monitor. So basicly I don't need the "full veiw as I have a full size image on the right monitor.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Interesting ... Don't use my Irfanview browser much .. and never though about sending it to the other monitor.
Using a picture of my Ex Bosses as an example .... Is this what you mean ?


----------



## D_E_H0987 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep thats basicly it, but mine are on the other sides, with the full view right and the folder tree and thumbs left.


----------

